# Bloodsworn [Ulrika the Vampire: Book 3]



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Nathan Long has announced that the principle writing of _Bloodsworn_ is complete. It is book three of the Ulrika the Vampire series. Wonderfully started by the book entitled _Bloodborn_. To be followed this May by _Bloodforged_. My review for _Bloodborn_ can be found here in BL Book Reviews, or on my site, The Founding Fields.

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

If he's just finished it then why the hell is it taking so long to release it. The writing is done, now wait two years and its out.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> If he's just finished it then why the hell is it taking so long to release it. The writing is done, now wait two years and its out.


rewriting, editing, final proof, cover work, sizing, marketing, printing. 

lots of stuff before it can be released... Bloodforged isn't due out until May...

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ah I see. Still seems like not a lot for two years. Perhaps a few months, 7-8 i'd imagine.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

Well they arent going to release it so soon after Bloodforged so its gonna be a while


----------

